# 10.6.3 has arrived



## minga (Nov 26, 2004)

weighing in at 438.7 MB. Proceed at your own discretion

Cheers!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmmm... My software Update says 731mb... I'm currently at 10.6.2 on a newest model Core 2 Duo 2.26 GHz unibody MacBook.

I always wait for the Combo...  which isn't listed yet (as of now) on the Apple Download page.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Mac OS X v10.6.3 Update (Combo)


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I've downloaded and updated it. Fine so far.

No TRIM support in this update?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

rgray said:


> Hmmm... My software Update says 731mb... I'm currently at 10.6.2 on a newest model Core 2 Duo 2.26 GHz unibody MacBook.
> 
> I always wait for the Combo...  which isn't listed yet (as of now) on the Apple Download page.


+1.

Hoping this fixes the sleep issues on my 27" iMac.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

The combo platter has been served. Tastes fine, so far.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Mac OS X v10.6.3 Update (Combo)


What exactly is the combo and how does it differ from the version you get via software update?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Hodge said:


> What exactly is the combo and how does it differ from the version you get via software update?


Combo has the updates included in 10.6.1 and 10.6.2 included in it. It will update any version of 10.6 -> 10.6.2


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Hodge said:


> What exactly is the combo and how does it differ from the version you get via software update?


To elaborate on the previous explanation, the combo updater is machine and OS agnostic. It will update any version of 10.6, from any machine, to 10.6.3. Handy to have if you take care of a bunch of computers.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks fyrefly & John, that is good to know.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Updated via combo with no issues so far. Restarts do indeed seem much faster though.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

If I ordered a macbook few days ago, do you think it will automatically be updated for me?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Davis said:


> If I ordered a macbook few days ago, do you think it will automatically be updated for me?


Nope.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Mac OS X v10.6.3 Update (Combo)


Thanks.. Still not on Apples download page.


SINC said:


> Updated via combo with no issues so far. Restarts do indeed seem much faster though.


+1 for no issues. Not sure about the restarts tho'.... ???


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Are updates like windows where it pops up saying update and you have to download? Or is it something you manually have to do on apples site?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Depends on how your Software Update Preference Pane is set up. These setings will automate the process...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Thanks.. Still not on Apples download page.
> 
> +1 for no issues. Not sure about the restarts tho'.... ???


Restarts were taking three minutes pre-update, now under two.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

rgray said:


> Thanks.. Still not on Apples download page.


Here is what I see on apples download page, check the left top...

This is where I scored the combo file from around noon Pacific time.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've always updated with the Combo. From what I've understood, it's a better idea to update with the Combo, as others have sometimes run into trouble with the other. Gonna update now actually.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

^^
Here is what I get even now (1700hrs EDT) from 


```
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/
```









What link did you use?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

rgray said:


> ^^
> Here is what I get even now (1700hrs EDT) from
> 
> What link did you use?


Apple - Support - Downloads


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel so noobish right now haha people sound so impressed with this new update and I haven't even touched my mac xD


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I wasn't haven't any specific issues, but this update has improved reboot time.


From restart button to:

User login screen:
40s (was 1m10s)

OSX loaded, open finder window:
1m36s (was 2m01s)

Everything* loaded:
1m47s (was 2m13s)


Facebook Notifications, Notify (gmail), Droplr, Dropbox, Tweetie.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Updated with the combo updater on my i5 iMac, MBP 2009 and Nvidia MBA. No issues to speak of  Haven't tried to see if Restarts are any faster.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Sprechen zie cruft?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

*WARNING!!*

Updating to 10.6.3 _may_ cause your Adobe CS4 license to stop working! I'm not sure if it's a coincidence (not likely), but my CS4 was working fine up until 2 hours ago. I just updated to 10.6.3, and also updated the other items in my list (Pro Apps update and iMovie), and on the first launch of Illustrator I'm getting the dreaded Adobe license error message. Which means 2 hours of phone time with Adobe. Grrr.

Just a warning of what happened to me. If anyone can confirm or deny, please let others know.

A7


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Yikes! 

Thanks for the warning a7mc... 

Personally I will wait to hear back from you before updating to 10.6.3, if you don't mind reporting back. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> ^^^ Yikes!
> 
> Thanks for the warning a7mc...
> 
> Personally I will wait to hear back from you before updating to 10.6.3, if you don't mind reporting back. Many thanks in advance.


Yep, same thing here:


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

LR and CS4 working fine here.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My CS3 works fine though.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

No problems with CS4 here. Everything is very snappy.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My MacBook hung on when I clicked Restart, at the blue screen with progress wheel before actually restarting. Had to do a hard shut down. No problems since.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

try deleting HD / Library / Preferences / Flexnet Publisher

U'll need to re-enter license # tho

Happened to me when I installed profile via TimeMachine


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Updated via Software Update (no Combo Updater...). No issues.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

WHOA!!! My Xbench is up 14%.

In the Quartz Graphics Test, "Text" for my 8800 GT is 110% improved. Wow, what a surprise.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Declined the Combo, Updated 'Light'*



Lars said:


> Updated via Software Update (no Combo Updater...). No issues.


"No fries/drink, just the update please whispered imobile to Software Update!!"

Updated both iMac/ MBP, then backed up via Time Machine.
No issues either computer!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

dyrnwyn said:


> No problems with CS4 here. Everything is very snappy.


It seems snappier on my late 2006 MacBook Pro as well...


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

No problems with CS4 here either. My Mac Pro's XBench scores went up a bit too - about the same as yours, ScanMan.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

darkscot said:


> try deleting HD / Library / Preferences / Flexnet Publisher
> 
> U'll need to re-enter license # tho
> 
> Happened to me when I installed profile via TimeMachine


That didn't help me unfortunately. It doesn't even give me the option to re-enter the license. It still stays in there.

For those of you who have no issues with CS4, I wonder if it's because you had another license free. CS4 comes with two licenses... one for the main desktop and one for a laptop (if you have one). I used both of mine... if you only used one, and this issue came up, it would just use the other and keep going.

I don't know. Weird issue anyway.

A7


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

update at 827mb on C2D Polycarb 2.13ghz.

827mb on Hackintosh :O

0MB on PowerBook G4 >='[

No problems to report, did not use Combo, or did i? i updated from 10.6.0

-MMF


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Mine seem snappier too....*



mikef said:


> It seems snappier on my late 2006 MacBook Pro as well...


But am I, the mere human, slowing and thus the machines seem faster?

As for Photoshop I have the original CS ( it works) but if I need to go beyond iPhoto and Lightroom I have Gimp 2.6.


Jeez ... even Appleworks works!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I should've been more specific... the machine feels faster. I am not a CS4 user.

But, I've noticed the fans run at moderate speed non-stop now whereas they didn't before.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

So far so good on my 2009 13'' mbp


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

No issues here. My iMac has been running like a dream since '06.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Definitely an improvement in speed on mine.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

No problem on a Late 2009 mini. Nothing seems to have changed for me. Maybe a bit snappier in Safari


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FYI - According to the BEEDOCS blog, Apple's 10.6.3 update fixed a graphics glitch that had rendered TimeLine 3D unusable for some:



> Today, Apple released Mac OS X 10.6.3 which solved the performance bugs that affected Bee Docs Timeline 3D in 10.6.2.
> 
> If you are using Snow Leopard, upgrade your system as soon as possible. This release also fixes a number of other significant issues. See the information provided by Apple for a complete list.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2002)

While I am not 100% certain that the update was the cause, my Time Machine backups have failed each time since I installed the update. I get a failed message with a suggestion to try later. Later doesn't get any better.

Not much chatter about this on the interweb. I will wait a day or two to see if anyone else experiences this problem and a fix appears. If not then I will just format my backup drive and start over.

Cheers


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

My MBP is noticeably faster after this update, there is practically no delay when closing the lid and re-waking it, applications such as CS4 open up way faster. All in all, good improvement!

How come some people had a 400MB update and some (including myself) had over 700MB? Either way, it's great


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree, Photoshop does seem to open faster.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

photoshop cs4 opens in 3.1 seconds for me, how long does it take for you


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ 3.099.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Show off!!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ I'm not going to put an Olympic timer to it, but I'm quite impressed with the noticeable improvement. On my menu clock, it appears to be about 4 seconds - and that's dragging a NASCAR trailer filled with plugins.


----------



## miqbals (Apr 4, 2010)

*Problems updating v10.6.3*

Hello, 
I'm not sure if this is covered in the discussions yet. How long do the updates take? I have a 13inch aluminum mac pro and 20 inch iMac and they both seem to be stalling. I have left it on for 24 hours and the the "Software update app" is still running and the screen message says "moving items into place". 

Has anyone encountered this before? Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

miqbals said:


> Hello,
> I'm not sure if this is covered in the discussions yet. How long do the updates take? I have a 13inch aluminum mac pro and 20 inch iMac and they both seem to be stalling. I have left it on for 24 hours and the the "Software update app" is still running and the screen message says "moving items into place".
> 
> Has anyone encountered this before? Any suggestions?
> ...


Something has gone wrong. Force quit the install or press the power button until the unit powers off. Restart the unit. If it boots fine, check the "About This Mac" window and likely it has been updated successfully despite looking like it stalled. If it still says 10.6.2 or earlier, run the Combo Update found here: Mac OS X v10.6.3 Update (Combo).


----------



## canada eh (Dec 8, 2009)

Updated both my 13" MBP and my dell mini 10v hackintosh!


----------



## miqbals (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Lars.
I have tried that on my MBP, but it wouldn't boot!!! 
It just stalled on the white screen. I'm afraid that my iMac will do the same.
I am going to leave it on all night and check in the morning. But if it still doesn't work, what's the simplest way of repairing it without of a total re-installation? (I hope it doesn't come to this).

Thanks again.




Lars said:


> Something has gone wrong. Force quit the install or press the power button until the unit powers off. Restart the unit. If it boots fine, check the "About This Mac" window and likely it has been updated successfully despite looking like it stalled. If it still says 10.6.2 or earlier, run the Combo Update found here: Mac OS X v10.6.3 Update (Combo).


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

in my experience even if the install of the os was aborted for some reason, its usually *just* the os thats boned, not your user folders etc.

as such its fairly easy to re-install from your install disc and then just run the above-mentioned combo update.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> in my experience even if the install of the os was aborted for some reason, its usually *just* the os thats boned, not your user folders etc.
> 
> as such its fairly easy to re-install from your install disc and then just run the above-mentioned combo update.


+1; reinstall Snow Leopard from the disc(s).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

This update has sped things up a bit for me... mainly browsing. Initial start up from the first reboot after installation took 1:46 mins. Haven't rebooted again yet... only installed it last night.

Upon rebooting, there was a Firefox update, so I'm not sure if the OS update or Firefox update is what sped up Firefox, but it's at least running the way it should be now... for the most part.

Seems to have been a useful update in any case.

EDIT: Safari on the other hand is running like crap now and freezes loading certain pages I had no problem loading before, and stalls my computer until it's finally managed to load the frickin page.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Anybody running a linux samba share? I am having permissions issue with my SMB shares with SL


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Same here...*



kloan said:


> This update has sped things up a bit for me... mainly browsing. Initial start up from the first reboot after installation took 1:46 mins. Haven't rebooted again yet... only installed it last night.
> 
> Upon rebooting, there was a Firefox update, so I'm not sure if the OS update or Firefox update is what sped up Firefox, but it's at least running the way it should be now... for the most part.
> 
> ...


After updating to SL all my browsers were slower. After the next few updates it got better but still I get more than the usual stalls on websites and some are on the Apple pages. Tried all the suggestion here on ehmac but Safari and Firefox are not what they use to be before SL. Found out that only a few people have this slowness problem.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

JCCanuck said:


> After updating to SL all my browsers were slower. After the next few updates it got better but still I get more than the usual stalls on websites and some are on the Apple pages. Tried all the suggestion here on ehmac but Safari and Firefox are not what they use to be before SL. Found out that only a few people have this slowness problem.


I started a thread about how unhappy I've been with the performance of my computer ever since upgrading to Snow Leopard. The update has kinda fixed some things, but for the most part I'm still not happy.

I was using an older Macbook Pro running Tiger and it was noticeably quicker performing some tasks. This was a 2.1 Core Duo, 1GB vs 2.53 Core 2 Duo, 4GB.... mine should be blazing fast compared to that machine.

I'm very tempted to wipe the hdd clean and start again.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

kloan said:


> I'm very tempted to wipe the hdd clean and start again.


I think at least in our case that would be the only solution.


----------



## miqbals (Apr 4, 2010)

Lars said:


> +1; reinstall Snow Leopard from the disc(s).


Thank you "Lars" and "broad". Here is what I did. I re-installed OS and did the automatic update again (From the Apple Menu), and the same problem occurred and the OS won't even start. So I re-installed the OS for a second time, afterward this time I downloaded the Update Combo from your link. I ran the installer and it actually stalled again at the very last step with the progress bars almost at the end and message saying "moving items into place". But this time, I force quit the installer and rebooted my computer and it seems that everything is ok. The "about this mac" information also says that the OS version is 10.6.3.

So if anyone has the same problem, instead of using the automatic update option you can download the Mac OS X v10.6.3 Update (Combo). instead.

Thanks again.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

updated, and CS4 runs only slightly less crappy now.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> updated, and CS4 runs only slightly less crappy now.


What problems are you having with CS4 (which programs)? Phototshop, Dreamweaver and Illustrator run fine for me. Not a huge Flash user (but I have found every version to run slow truth be told) so can't really comment on it. Just curious.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

that's probably my trouble. I'm a very heavy flash user, though I tend to spend more and more of my time writing class files in an external program now. Flash is a bloated disaster of an app, some days I want to kill kittens some days. (KIDDING!!)


Dreamweaver is a real slog too. I'm moving to Eclipse now anyway.

Photoshop isn't bad, Illustrator can really bog down on the really huge files. God I hope they fix flash in CS5.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Update made the CPU crickets/squeelch/squeek/whatever you wanna call it much louder. I can actually hear it over the fan in my room now. When I use the trackpad to scroll, I can actually hear the noise sync with the movement.... 

Anyone know of a CPU app that will show me what speed my processor is running at? And maybe I can set it to run max when it's plugged in? It's as though it's scaled down all the time and making that stupid noise because of it... maybe that's why it chokes on movies so much as well.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> Anyone know of a CPU app that will show me what speed my processor is running at? And maybe I can set it to run max when it's plugged in? It's as though it's scaled down all the time and making that stupid noise because of it... maybe that's why it chokes on movies so much as well.


Pretty sure either MenuMeters or SMCFanControl will do it in your menubar.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

kloan said:


> It's as though it's scaled down all the time and making that stupid noise because of it... maybe that's why it chokes on movies so much as well.


This makes no sense. You can't manipulate how the processor performs, including with the utilities posted by the poster above me (neither do they show what 'speed' your CPU is running at). Something else is wrong with your machine and your explanation theory doesn't make sense.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Lars, you can manipulate how your CPU performs with CoolBook - done it before on my RevA MBA. 

And you're right about the utilities above - I wasn't near my Mac Mini which has the software installed. It's called MenuTemperature:

Download MenuTemperature for Mac - CPU temp monitor for G4/G5/Intel machines. MacUpdate Mac Software Downloads

That Displays the temp and the CPU throttling in the menubar. 

But you're also right that if it's making that sound, there's something wrong with Kloan's MBP and it should be looked at by an AASP (or Genius Bar).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> Lars, you can manipulate how your CPU performs with CoolBook - done it before on my RevA MBA.
> 
> Download MenuTemperature for Mac - CPU temp monitor for G4/G5/Intel machines. MacUpdate Mac Software Downloads


Learn something new everyday. Thanks.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

kloan said:


> Update made the CPU crickets/squeelch/squeek/whatever you wanna call it much louder. I can actually hear it over the fan in my room now. When I use the trackpad to scroll, I can actually hear the noise sync with the movement....


I don't get the sync noise, but I did notice my idle temps went up... I've had a suspicion that my MBP (late 2006) has been overheating for a while.

So... I took drastic measures and replaced the thermal compound on the CPU, Southbridge, and video chip (all three ICs mated to the heatsink/dissipator). The thermal compound from the factory was waaaaay overdone and slopped all over. I cleaned it off with rubbing alcohol and replaced it with the correct amount of Arctic Silver 5.

And the result is a 15 degrees C decrease in idle temp! No more annoying fans when the machine is doing virtually nothing!

This isn't a job for the timid, though. There's something a bit disconcerting about removing the logic board from a MacBook Pro.


----------

